# ICD9 Code of Hx of Myomectomy?? Help



## bdgonzwil (Sep 12, 2014)

We had a patient come in for pregnancy confirmation & sonogram & the doctor wants to code hx of myomectomy for the sono he did but I cannot find a code for hx of myomectomy or complication of pregnancy for hx of myomectomy. Any ideas out there? 
Thanks


----------



## lstaniscia (Sep 12, 2014)

Personal history of other genital system and obstetric disorder,  V13.29 seems to be the best option.


----------



## bdgonzwil (Sep 15, 2014)

lstaniscia said:


> Personal history of other genital system and obstetric disorder,  V13.29 seems to be the best option.



I saw that but wasn't sure it would cover this. Just needed confirmation of what I thought I should use but really wasn't too sure. Thanka a ton


----------

